# Sulphamic acid for descaling. How much?



## DRAXXMENVONE (Jun 19, 2018)

Hi. I've been using citric acid to descale my various coffee machines for years and would like to move to sulphamic crystals.

Does anyone know what concentration to make to effectively descale a machine? Ideally in tablespoons per litre!

Many thanks.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bluebeardmcf (Nov 28, 2016)

I expect you've found out by now, but thanks for posting this - the powder is a lot cheaper than commercial descalers & apparently safe and efficient, so I'll give it a go.

I found this https://www.entkalker-tipps.de/en/sulfamic-acid-as-decalcifier/ which advised 10-15gms per litre.


----------



## DRAXXMENVONE (Jun 19, 2018)

Ah thanks! I didn't manage to find any other info. I've probably been using three times that amount! Everything seems to be fine though. I was getting a horrible taste and blue water with citric acid and completely clear and tasteless with the sulphamic so I'm happy!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

Take particular note of safety data, it may have no taste BUT without thorough flushing / rinsing after a residue could still be in the water.


----------



## DRAXXMENVONE (Jun 19, 2018)

Aye. No worries thanks. I think you could have filled a bath with the amount of water required to descale my Zaffiro!


----------

